# Question for iPhone users



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

Exactly how hard or easy is it to accidentally respond to the wrong person in a text on an iPhone? I don't remember what the interface looks like. 

I got this text that says, "I should know later in the week," from a guy I have been dating who has mistakenly texted me a couple of times before. The text does make sense to me based on what is going on in his life so it wasn't a totally random comment. Both of the previous times I received accidental texts from him I honestly thought he was, "mistakenly," texting me as an excuse to strike up a conversation because he is a little insecure.

So if there is a friend/family member whose name starts with the same letter as mine...is it likely that he just opened his phone...remembered what he wanted to say to him/her and accidentally put in my name? The last text I had sent him had a big picture of me and my cousin's little kid so if that would pop up as he was writing wouldn't that make it clear who he was writing to? Or do you not see the last messages as you type on an iPhone? 

Don't you usually respond in-line to a text anyway? 

Or is it possible that he hadn't talked to anyone else in a few days and that person and my last texts were the top two and he clicked mine instead and (for the third time) didn't realize he was texting me instead of them? 

This guy has pulled away numerous times already only to come back and I guess I'm wondering if this is another round or if it was truly an accident. Was he just checking to see why I was so quiet for a few days and when I replied to this message he was satisfied and got quiet again? Because I responded and he hasn't said anything back.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

The only time I've texted the wrong person is when I've been having two texting conversations going at the same time.

I've been sent a wrong text when I have the same name as the person that really was supposed to be texted.


----------



## bluezone (Jan 7, 2012)

My husband has accidentally texted me when it should have gone to someone else. I think I have done the same and we both have iphones. It can happen if you're not paying attention.


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> The only time I've texted the wrong person is when I've been having two texting conversations going at the same time.
> 
> I've been sent a wrong text when I have the same name as the person that really was supposed to be texted.


Hmm, okay. We hadn't spoken in three days so it wouldn't have been like it was a mix up in two active conversations. I don't think he has another friend with my name but he does have one that starts with the same letter.


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

bluezone said:


> My husband has accidentally texted me when it should have gone to someone else. I think I have done the same and we both have iphones. It can happen if you're not paying attention.


Okay, it's a possibility that he wasn't paying attention. I guess since one of his friends has a name that starts with the same letter maybe he didn't respond directly to their text and just opened a new text and picked my name instead..


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

It's pretty easy to do, especially if you use iMessage on more than one device.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> It's pretty easy to do, especially if you use iMessage on more than one device.


Yes, this is where I usually send a wrong text.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Yes, this is where I usually send a wrong text.


Here's what typically happens...

I'll hear a text alert on my iPhone a split second before seeing the text in the upper right-hand corner of the screen on my Macbook, and then use my Macbook to reply via iMessage.

Now... if I hadn't previously had iMessage open on my Macbook, then there generally won't be a problem. If it was open before the text came through, though, and I just happened to have had a different conversation highlighted, AND I don't check to be sure that I'm actually replying to the correct person, I might wind up sending "OK, love you too" to my boss instead of my wife.

Derp.


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> I might wind up sending "OK, love you too" to my boss instead of my wife.
> 
> Derp.


Hahaha! 

Thank you for the explanation of how it works. I have a Sherlock Holmes personality and I want to know and understand everything without having to admit that I have a Sherlock Holmes personality (I want to be calm, collected and cool, of course!). 

So I don't think he has a macbook and I'm pretty sure he just uses his phone. I have seen a tablet laying around but I've never seen it on. 

I guess I should just forget about it and see if he ever reaches out to me again one day but I keep thinking about it. Sigh...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

laroo said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Thank you for the explanation of how it works. I have a Sherlock Holmes personality and I want to know and understand everything without having to admit that I have a Sherlock Holmes personality (I want to be calm, collected and cool, of course!).
> 
> ...


FWIW, I've done this using just my iPhone as well.


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> FWIW, I've done this using just my iPhone as well.


Okee dokee. Guess I will plan on not hearing from him. I made the mistake of coming on really strong because he told me he blocks people out and he encouraged me to call him out on it and to call him and pester him but I'm afraid I went overboard and now he thinks I'm crazy. 

Funny thing is it wasn't in my nature to blow up someone's phone but I had never dated an insecure guy like this so I think I read the signs wrong and overdid my communication thinking I was giving him good feedback and I think I ran him off. 

Live and learn.


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> FWIW, I've done this using just my iPhone as well.


So would that mean that I was the last conversation he had selected from three days before and he hadn't talked to anyone else in those three days?

I realize I am totally obsessing here and probably need to take a step back and take care of myself before entering another relationship.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

laroo said:


> So would that mean that I was the last conversation he had selected from three days before and he hadn't talked to anyone else in those three days?
> 
> I realize I am totally obsessing here and probably need to take a step back and take care of myself before entering another relationship.


Not necessarily, no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Not necessarily, no.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay okay I guess I'll stop thinking about it. I'm serious ever since my divorce when a relationship feels like it is ending to me I feel like strong but dying animal rising up multiple times fighting for those last breaths.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My ex-husband has an iPhone and occasionally sends me texts clearly meant for his current wife. Our names begin with the same letter and have the same number of letters. I think he's texting while driving or in a work meeting or some similarly distraction-prone situation, and isn't bothering to read the name of the person he's texting too closely. When it happens, I just reply "wrong person" and laugh it off before deleting. 

I also have an iPhone. And am dating someone who has the same first name as my brother. I generally try to be very careful and double check who I'm texting before hitting "send". I've still, more than once, found myself about to send some comment about my niece to my beau or a comment about an upcoming date to my brother.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Not too difficult - in Android the texting app has the users thumbnail pic on the screen so you can tell if sending to Jack The Ripper or Jack In The Box 

Even then if the person is doing multiple texts at the same time it can be confused. My older daughter has sent me a couple texts intended for others (study group stuff sigh)


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

it;s easy to do.

just for the humor of it, last month my wife sent the following to her boss instead of me. 

Love u grizzly bear


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

I have one friend uses a free texting app as she is WiFi only. Every so often an ad banner comes down from the top and pushes the contacts down a row. 

She realized this had happened after she pressed the send button and sent her mother a topless selfie that should have gone to boyfriend. Ooops.


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

Rowan said:


> My ex-husband has an iPhone and occasionally sends me texts clearly meant for his current wife. Our names begin with the same letter and have the same number of letters. I think he's texting while driving or in a work meeting or some similarly distraction-prone situation, and isn't bothering to read the name of the person he's texting too closely. When it happens, I just reply "wrong person" and laugh it off before deleting.


Hahaha and yes the driving or distracted thing totally sounds right for what this guy is probably doing. Thank you!


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

john117 said:


> Not too difficult - in Android the texting app has the users thumbnail pic on the screen so you can tell if sending to Jack The Ripper or Jack In The Box


LOL exactly! I have an Android and I'm like...how could he possibly make that mistake so often!? He must just be trying to say hi...but apparently not!


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> it;s easy to do.
> 
> just for the humor of it, last month my wife sent the following to her boss instead of me.
> 
> Love u grizzly bear


That's awesome :rofl:


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

WonkyNinja said:


> I have one friend uses a free texting app as she is WiFi only. Every so often an ad banner comes down from the top and pushes the contacts down a row.
> 
> She realized this had happened after she pressed the send button and sent her mother a topless selfie that should have gone to boyfriend. Ooops.


DOH! Oh my gosh that is something you just can't undo!!!! I would sink into the ground right where I was and probably die. lol


----------

